# PPB North Fri 20/7



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

G Day All, I'm having a Cookie or Ricketts run this Fri if anyones keen. Probably AM, but not 100% sure. 5-10 knots S to Sw on the horizon.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I might go have a scout at Ricketts or Chelsea on Saturday...

Hmmm... or alternatively I could give Portarlington a go... :?

I'll be somewhere on the water Saturday....


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Goodluck Podsta - hope the Friday sees some fishy action for ya...

looking at Seabreeze i might get my hibernating butt out on the saturday sometime :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> G Day All, I'm having a Cookie or Ricketts run this Fri if anyones keen. Probably AM, but not 100% sure. 5-10 knots S to Sw on the horizon.


Hi Poddy,

I have Friday off and I pleaded my case to Mrs Hoit but she wasn't having a bar of it. Something to do a wedding anniversary ... :?

Good Luck


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Poddy,

Would love to get out on Friday, but will be busy getting organised to scoot up to Sandy Point/Shallow Inlet for the weekend 

I know it's tough, but somebody's got to do it 

Good luck where ever you end up. I'm keen to get into Rickett's Point - maybe next week


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Events overtook me for this one gents and it cancelled.......the upside is we're off to Lakes Entrance for a few days from tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see how it fishes after floods. May the Hoits have a very happy anniversary at HobieV's showroom, Mrs Hoit just may want a sail kit with the flower and chocolate combo! Good luck the Saturday floaters...it looks the goods sea wise


----------

